# Leipsic, McComb Reservoirs



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone fish these lakes? What kind of fish are there?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

McComb has the same fish every other NW Ohio res does Bass, Gills, Crappie Cats and used to be Saugeye Dont know if the State stocks it anymore Havent been there for a few years Never been to leipsic


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Been to McComb a couple times this year. There are two reservoirs in the park. I've only fished the taller one. Lots of dink gills and if you can find the larger ones not to bad! Cats around and once and a while a perch. Years ago there were a few saugeye but have not caught one in years. I think the state stopped stocking it a couple years ago, something to do with water supply. I have seen a few small mouth swim by. Easy fishing too. Can park on top and walk around it in 15 mins.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, DeathFromAbove and Ress. I've contacted ODNR to ask if they still stock these lakes. I'll let you know what I find out, if I ever hear back from them.


----------



## SuperAngler (Mar 17, 2019)

I live in between McComb and Leipsic. There are saugeye in MCC res. We show up about dusk and troll along shoreline with cranks. And I mean close, within 15' of shore. We catch at least one saugeye each trip but never more than 4 this year. All have been legal fish too. Occasionally catch a largemouth too. Average water depth is less than 7' that we troll in too.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, SuperAngler. That sounds promising. I'll be moving to McComb soon, and after I'm moved in, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I heard from ODNR. Here's the message: 
_McComb is on our annual Saugeye stocking requests, but Yellow Creek is not. Following the renovation of Yellow Creek in 2006, we stocked Saugeye for several years but found only poor survival. We then switched over to stocking just Yellow Perch, which typically survive better in upground reservoirs. Unfortunately, most upground reservoirs have experienced poor survival over the past several years for all stocked species. This has left anglers with smaller populations of Saugeye/Walleye and Yellow Perch. The good news is that last year (2018) appears to have been a really good year for stocking survival in most reservoirs across the state. This 2018 year class will start to show up in angler catches next year for Perch and likely 2021 for Saugeye/Walleye._

He also provided stocking reports for McComb Reservoir #2 and Yellow Creek Reservoir (Leipsic). I'm attaching them here, if anyone's interested.


----------

